# Good Campground in the Hot Springs ARK area?



## TxTwoSome (Feb 14, 2015)

We will be traveling thru this area in May and would like a heads up on a good campground for a 18' TT with full hookups we are going to be staying a few days in this area. We are a couple in our 60's and traveling with two Chihuahuas.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 14, 2015)

http://koa.com/campgrounds/hot-springs-national-park/


----------



## Isabella John (Dec 21, 2016)

Gulpha Gorge Campground, Great place to stop! If you are lucky enough to get a spot!


----------

